# Job interview.



## Archymomma (Aug 21, 2009)

I finished my recertification in June - and applied to the county ambulance department on suggestion of the director and some of the EMT's & Medics I did clinicals with there.

Well I have an interview on Monday! 
I'm a terrible interviewer....I know this from past interviews....even when I've gotten the job I feel like I just did a terrible interview.

Does anyone one have any pointers/suggestions?? I think my main problems are just plain nerves....


(oh recertification because I got my EMT originally in Colorado and then moved to MO transfered my license but didn't end up doing anything with it at that time. In CO I was working for a National Park who paid for the class - it was in addition to my regular job there - so there was no interview....)


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 21, 2009)

Some people are good at interviewing and some are not, but everybody can get better. Google some interview tips and I'm sure you'll come up with something to work on.. 

One thing that always bothered me when someone would interview is being too desperate for the job. It makes a person think if your that desperate you must not be able to land one anywhere else, and they won't want to be the one that takes that chance. Self confidence is the key to landing a job...


----------



## marineman (Aug 21, 2009)

Be honest. Yes they want to hear certain answers that tell them you're a good fit for the job but they can tell if you're not telling the truth. Also telling the truth eliminates a lot of stuttering or hesitation when answering questions. If you try to make yourself out to be this perfect person they will see right through it. Also be thoughtful in your answers to their questions, don't pick the easiest answer that the previous 5 candidates have picked, use an answer that really speaks your mind. This will help you stand out in their mind and when they're going through who they intend to hire they will pick the ones that they remember.

Another thing I do is I make it an interview both ways. Many people go in with the attitude that they are on the hot seat which just isn't the case. I ask as many or more questions about the company and the job as they ask about me. By doing this it shows that you are interested in the company, not just looking for anyone that will hire you. It also helps prevent you from taking a job that you will hate.

You can't teach confidence but it really goes a long way in an interview. I never go in needing a job and make it perfectly clear that if I don't feel it's a good fit an offer doesn't always mean I will take a job. If you are comfortable with yourself and are able to throw it out there and say take it or leave it they will respect you more.

I walk into an interview with a copy of the original application I filled out if applicable, a copy of my resume, and no less than 3 preferably 5 quality reference letters that point out key attributes that they are looking for in any particular job.

Lastly send a thank you card (in the modern day an e-mail can be acceptable if you know the persons e-mail address). This puts your name in front of them one last time before they make a decision on who to hire, if you are interviewed by 5 people send each one a thank you.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Aug 21, 2009)

Interviewing is a skill that requires preperation and practice,you want to be able to sell yourself and rise above the other applicants. You will not get a second chance with many of these positions because in most cases there are always more well qualified candidates than there are jobs.

 Back when I was testing for fire I spent alot of time on firecareers.com it is loaded with information geared at all interview situations not just fire/EMS. I know some of the tips I used in my interview for my ER tech job were key to me being offered a position. There are two guys that stick out as experts in the field of preparing for your fire/EMS interview,Battalion Chief Paul Lepore and Fire Captain Bob Smith. These guys have both been involved in the recruitment and interview process for two large municipal agencies in California and have coached many applicants. When you get to the site you will see it is a pay site for fire/EMS job alerts but there is plenty of free content including the forums. Just search for interview help and you will get a ton of free information,plus its a great site with lots of other information on fire as well as EMS. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Ella~Emt15136 (Aug 21, 2009)

Do a little research on the county ambulance department.  
The company I work with has a web site and I read and learned every service and piece of equipment that they have.  The information came in handy.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Seaglass (Aug 21, 2009)

Get a friend to practice with you. Even if they don't know much about EMS, just getting used to answering questions and asking them should help. Getting a good night's sleep, a good meal before, and all that really helps too.


----------



## Archymomma (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I appreciate the suggestions. I read all the replies a few times over the weekend and tried to practice some of the basics with DH. 

I think it went OK. 
There was the Director, 2 Medics and 1 EMT in the interview. 
They had me introduce myself and then went through a list of questions. Then asked if I had any. I was honest about my experience and calls that I have worked (mainly medical - little trauma). I basically think I did a good job answering the questions and feel pretty good about it as a whole. 

One of the Medics, I had worked a lot with while I was doing my clinicals there, kept making comments about "when you come to work here"....so that gives me hope. They are interviewing all this week for 2 spots - I know there were at least 2 other interviews today, but don't know how many all together. I was the first one of the week...which is either really good (if I did a good job) or really bad...
Should know by Friday/Monday at the latest.


----------



## Ella~Emt15136 (Aug 24, 2009)

It sounds like the interview went well.  Keep us posted


----------



## Dominion (Aug 24, 2009)

I have an interview myself tomorrow and one peice of advice i like to get is if you get nervous on interviews, take a bottle of water in with you.  Leave it in the lobby when you get called back, but drink it before oyu go in.  I get really bad dry mouth at interviews and my first EMS interview my mouth was so dry that I had trouble forming words properly :>

All the standards, eat breakfest, prepare, blah blah blah.  But drink the bottle of water before you go in and take a drink right after they call you to come back.  It'll help out.


----------



## tlkennedy5 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I have an interview myself tomorrow and one peice of advice i like to get is if you get nervous on interviews, take a bottle of water in with you.  Leave it in the lobby when you get called back, but drink it before oyu go in.  I get really bad dry mouth at interviews and my first EMS interview my mouth was so dry that I had trouble forming words properly :>
> 
> All the standards, eat breakfest, prepare, blah blah blah.  But drink the bottle of water before you go in and take a drink right after they call you to come back.  It'll help out.



Who you interviewing with?


----------



## Dominion (Aug 28, 2009)

I put in an interview at Bullitt Co, thinking I might have gotten it, 3 positions and (to my knowledge) only 4 people interviewed.


----------



## tlkennedy5 (Aug 29, 2009)

Mercy....lol....


----------



## Dominion (Aug 29, 2009)

tlkennedy5 said:


> Mercy....lol....



lol I thought I edited that out, someone from Mercy did interview, saw them leaving as I was going in.  Shorts, T-shirt and tattoos exposed so I'm thinking they didn't do too well in the interview


----------



## Archymomma (Sep 1, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I put in an interview at Bullitt Co, thinking I might have gotten it, 3 positions and (to my knowledge) only 4 people interviewed.



So do you know anything yet??


I had not heard anything as of yesterday. The Director said that he would call everyone Friday/Monday, so I called this morning after I didn't hear anything. 

I was #2 in the interviews. But they ended up filling one of the 2 slots internally. He couldn't find his notes and was in the middle of something so he said he would call me back after finding his notes. He mentioned something about maybe being able to hire me anyway. So as of now I still have no idea.


----------



## Archymomma (Sep 1, 2009)

I got the job!


----------



## wyoskibum (Sep 1, 2009)

Archymomma said:


> I got the job!


Congrats!!


----------



## Dominion (Sep 1, 2009)

I got the job as well.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 1, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I got the job as well.



This isn't your thread.  It's not all about you!



Congrats, though, even though it might be a bit late.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 1, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> This isn't your thread.  It's not all about you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, though, even though it might be a bit late.



lol, it's always about me.


----------



## Archymomma (Sep 2, 2009)

Dominion said:


> lol, it's always about me.




I think you have that wrong.....it's always about me....

Congrats on your job also!!


----------



## Ella~Emt15136 (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!!!!  Make us proud.


----------

